# Featurewunsch: Maps verlinken



## Xathras (22. September 2006)

Hallo, 

es wäre klasse, wenn man in den Kommentaren der Blasc-Datenbank Positionen auf Karten verlinken könnte
z.B.
[Steinkrallengebirge|32,62] erzeugt einen Link 
der (in einem neuen Fenster?) die Position im Steinkrallengebirge anzeigt.

So könnten auch endlich User ohne Plugin mit den Koordinaten was anfangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet Ihr davon? Bzw. gibts sowas schon auf anderen wow-Seiten?

Elune sei mit euch,

Daniel


----------



## B3N (22. September 2006)

Hmm klingt interessant, ich werd das mal notieren und dein Beitrag ins richtige Forum verschieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (2. März 2009)

moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krutoi (28. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß nicht was dass bringen soll? man sieht ja inzwischen alle quests auf der karte angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2011)

krutoi schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was dass bringen soll? man sieht ja inzwischen alle quests auf der karte angezeigt.



Und jetzt schaust du aufs Datum vom Thread und dem letzten Beitrag. ^^


----------

